# 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size?



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

i'm looking for a set of low profile, high performance 14" tires...so right away that limits my choices. I can't seem to find tires in this exact size, all i find are 45s and 55s. Does anyone know if there are any tires made in this size, and if so where to get them? 
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndigoBlueWagon (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (racaro_kid)*

14s are tough. I got some 16" wheels for my A3 Jetta because there aren't any performance tires to speak of in any 14" size. Good luck.


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (IndigoBlueWagon)*

toyo actually makes nice tires for 14" but they only come in 45 or 55 profiles. I may end up getting the 45s instead of trying to find someone who makes 50s.


----------



## randal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (racaro_kid)*

14s are a biz... i want something like 205 50 14. only available in race/ autox compounds. our options in streetable tires that i know of are:
205 60 14 yokohama es 100
195 55 14 dunlop...8000
195 55 and 45 14 toyo....and
225 45 14 toyo
i'd love to run the 225s but the rim width more than i got (6.5)
good luck on a tough decision


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randal* »_14s are a biz... i want something like 205 50 14. only available in race/ autox compounds. our options in streetable tires that i know of are:
205 60 14 yokohama es 100
195 55 14 dunlop...8000
195 55 and 45 14 toyo....and
225 45 14 toyo
i'd love to run the 225s but the rim width more than i got (6.5)
good luck on a tough decision

I would not go wider then a 195 on a 6.5 and I would go with the Toyo 195/45. 225/14 on a 6.5" would be too wide. I run a stretched 225/40/14 up front a little stretched 255/35/14 on the rear


----------



## randal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (VWJETTACOUPE)*

i'm thinkin' 195 55 14 'cause they'll protect those delicate little 14s of mine from the nasty streets of seattle and my ham-fisted driving habits


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*

you are aware that a 55 is no longer a low profile tire. On 14's they may actually look Baloon like


----------



## GTIspirit (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (VWJETTACOUPE)*

205/55-14 was the stock size on my '87 GTI 16V. Can't find much in that size either. Sigh.....


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*

I drive hard on my low profile tires and yet to have any issues as far as protecting the rim. The main way to do damage to a rim are curb checks, and unless you are running a large 65-70 profile, odd are you will hit em. So a 55 won't do too much protecting. go with the 195/45's or 50;s you were talking about.


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (VWJETTACOUPE)*

done.


----------



## randal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (racaro_kid)*

so does anyone have some balloon like 55s or some low profile 45s mounted on a car to show us the aesthetic difference? i've seen some 205 60 13s mounted on like 6" rims, that did infact look balloon like, but sick in a git'er done kinda way. maybe i'm weird, but they looked cool and functional- although not technically low profile. too bad the tire companies don't agree that we need a 50 series. (they're soo outta touch!) while we're scewed with our skinny little 195s, at least the toyos are sticky, is that a toyo t1r in the picture? what is the tread width? that is probably my choice of tire.
cheers guys


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*

195/55/14








vs. 195/45/14








yes, they're T1r's. Only tires I could find in 195/45/14 and I had to order them from California, drive 100+ Kilometres to Buffalo, and take them back to Canada, but it'll be worth it


----------



## randal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (racaro_kid)*

thanks for the visual, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they both look pretty sweet. are p-slots 14 x 6", and whats the tire tread width?


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*

yes, 14x6 and tread width is 195


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (racaro_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racaro_kid* »_195/55/14








vs. 195/45/14








yes, they're T1r's. Only tires I could find in 195/45/14 and I had to order them from California, drive 100+ Kilometres to Buffalo, and take them back to Canada, but it'll be worth it









The First pic, Horrible, the second pic, looks better. They look wider then a 195... but I guess since they are only 6" wide, it is decieving.


----------



## randal (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (VWJETTACOUPE)*

i thought that 195 referred to the width of the tire, not the tread. thats why i asked. since we gotta use 195s i figured i'd at least go for the brand that offers the greatest tread to tire width ratio. so far i think it is the toyo. the more tread on the ground the more grip dunlop lists tread width in their specs, toyo does not.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 195/50/14? Anyone ever seen tires in this size? (randal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randal* »_i thought that 195 referred to the width of the tire, not the tread. thats why i asked. since we gotta use 195s i figured i'd at least go for the brand that offers the greatest tread to tire width ratio. so far i think it is the toyo. the more tread on the ground the more grip dunlop lists tread width in their specs, toyo does not. 

well different brnnds measure different ways. Hence why a Toyo may look wider then a Dunlop or so fourth even though they may both be a 195 or what have you. I don't know who measures how. 
Here is an example, I have a 14x10 in the rear and a 255 mm tire. Do the math and you get 10.0394'' tire on the 10'' rim so you have a negative .0394'' stretch (had someone else do the math). But the way Dunlop measures it my tire is more narrow then the rim I still get a stretch.
















you can clearly see where the tread ends


----------

